

Dear Successful People: Occupy Wall Street - tonystubblebine
http://www.stubbleblog.com/index.php/2011/10/successful-people-occupy-wall-street/

======
tonystubblebine
A lot of us are entrepreneurs or at least work in entrepreneurial settings.
The banking system used to support us. Now it gets in the way. Posting here
because I don't really know what my position is other than: do something.

Is it just that I want commercial and investment banks separated again? Or
does it need to go deeper?

